# Are You OK, Pat BOGGS????



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hope you read this, Pat....haven't heard from you and I hope you are OK...I am sure others on this board will join me in hoping you are well, and to please keep in touch when you can.Take care everyone...and God bless you all!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, Pat how are you doing? Don't make me put an APB out on you! LOL


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone !!!!! My old computer just about gave up the ghost on me . I have missed everyone very much . I thank you for your care and concern I will be in touch alot more now . I want to know how everyone is doing ?Thanks again to all . Pat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pat..Glad you are OK...E-mail came thru.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Are you still lost in cyber-space my friend?Hope you and your family are OK...waited to touch base with you for two Sundays for chat...did ya forget? You missed last Sunday's "concert"...my son played guitar for everyone and took requests....poor folks!!!Well, keep in touch...hope you are just busy and not under-the-weather again..God bless....------------------Marilyn


----------

